# How to store beans at 30+ degrees ambient?



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone have any suggestions on how to store fresh roasted coffee when ambient temperature is around 30+ degrees? Worried that these very high temps and very low humidity will shorten the life of tasty fresh roasted coffee.

Some may laugh (Luke), but I'm currently using a cool bag and every so often place a lump of ice in there wrapped in a plastic bag in an attempt to lower temps by a view degrees.

Any suggestions greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Would the salad drawer in the fridge be good, never gets frozen and keeps the salad crisp.

Ian


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> Would the salad drawer in the fridge be good, never gets frozen and keeps the salad crisp.
> 
> Ian


Don't think fridges are good places to store beans, they will absorb all the other odours?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Don't think fridges are good places to store beans, they will absorb all the other odours?


Fridge is definitely not good. Biggest danger is moisture.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Chris from smokey barn put beans in the fridge for a month no problem, I keep mine in the fridge no problems, only difference I can see is that my bags were sealed one way valves. Have you got any airtight bags if so salad crisper as previously advised is fine.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Tiny tamper said:


> Chris from smokey barn put beans in the fridge for a month no problem, I keep mine in the fridge no problems, only difference I can see is that my bags were sealed one way valves. Have you got any airtight bags if so salad crisper as previously advised is fine.


I think the one important point with the smokey barn experiment was that he left it unopened for the month.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Just leave them in the coolest place possible and obviously a dark place, this is how I stored beans when living in Australia, they may have deteriorated a little faster in the long term but I found the best strategy was to buy little and often rather than stockpile, but that was easy to do as 5 minutes away was an artisan chocolate maker (made from cacao beans from scratch) and coffee roaster, always an excuse to linger in their cafe


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

You are right there gangstarrrr, but if you are stuck and want to save beans from a bad climate you don't have too many options, but we don't know how many beans he has, what his storage options are etc hopefully he gets sorted, Patrick is right if they are just wacked in the fridge in a plastic bag.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I have around 500g of beans across 4 bags. I'm a bit adverse to storing them in the fridge if at all possible. I will try to find a cooler and darker place to store me cool bag at the very least.

Thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------

